# Red Tiger Lotus



## Pareeeee

I have been wanting a Red Tiger Lotus for my tank for some time now - either the dwarf or full size which I will have to prune.
Well, I was wondering, how hard are they to keep alive and beautiful red? Any special nutrient they need more than other plants - like I know they need iron and the basic plant nutrients...do they like Jobe's Stakes? my swords grow like crazy if i give them Jobe's Stakes.

Well anyway, any info on Red Tiger Lotus would be ok by me  

Thanks


----------



## o2cats

I will not be much help, but I wanted to your bump up your post. I bought a dwarf version that was really full, but after I got it home, it just started sending sprouts to the top of the tank. They take about 3 - 4 days to reach 24" to the top and starts again. I have been looking for information on how to trim it to keep it full, but have not found it yet. They are really nice looking plants.


----------



## MyraVan

I don't have one of these, but I think I will get one or two next week to try out. I've read that they produce two kinds of leaves, underwater and floating. Once they get even one floating leaf, they will continue to produce mostly floating leaves. What you have to do is, if you see a leaf that looks like it's heading towards the surface, you have to cut it off at the bulb before it reaches the surface. Supposedly they ones that are trying to be floating leaves area easy to recognize, having a longer stem or something like that, but the article didn't provide pictures!


----------



## Damon

While not a difficult plant to keep, not easy either. Stong lighting is the key. Will send runners to the surface for flowering. Plant opens at night which is cool. Heavy root feeders which means it suck up a lot of nutrients. Comparable to a sword plant.


----------



## midiamin

When you get your tiger lotus and plant it, make sure you prune any runner that take off to the surface at first.  Snap it off at the base of the stem.  Let the lower leaf grow in as much as you like and as large as you like while you continue to prune.  Once this is complete you can let your lilly pads go to the surface.  [highlight=red:954d0828c6]*WARNNG!!*[/highlight:954d0828c6]  Nymnphaea Zenkeri is know to flower when it is very happy!  Also I have had instances where I removed the bulb a gre another plant.  More on that later!

Have not fear, The Plantman cometh............................


----------

